# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Anavar 20 mg

## respek

I can purchase 20mg anavar tabs has anyone heard of legit tabs at that dosage? I am not asking for lab names or anything, I just want to know if they can be legit at that dosage.

----------


## james21

Anything can be made, but they will not be pharm grade

----------


## respek

The stuff comes from an UG lab. But because the price is so cheap for 20 mg I am scared it is fake.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Post pic.

----------


## SnaX

> Post pic.


With no lab names of course

----------


## alexprm11

Has anyone seen these? They are supposed to be 20 mg capsules of anavar ? anyone seen. Got from my deca and primo source. Those are legit. Not sure about the anavar because he its a pill and you cannot inject. Let me know before I give to my boy. Said made by American Pharma
>

----------


## student11

Ive actually seen a pic like that when I go to google images haha. You have to search deep in the pics though. Theres one like that.. I duno if its blue and white or blue and yellow. Click on the pic it might give u some info

----------


## ochana25

u get wut u pay for

----------


## ochana25

i bought something similar to those and they were bull. scored some sweet var now lol

----------


## baynethebluepit

you might wanna take the lab off the thread.

----------


## supermanfw

those look like some A.D.D. meds I use to take

----------


## baynethebluepit

you never know though, if your source was legit on the other gear why would they screw you on var. and it's funny your not worried about sticking needles but your worried about swallowing a pill, wierd, jmo

----------


## Dallas66

Yes I have seen these 20mg anavar pills I'm taking them right now, I came on here because I've order from my source the anavar 3 times and twice the pills had different colors, this time around they are the original color but I find that I'm not feeling the same side affects if any, the first time I took them within 2 weeks I could see a huge difference in how I felt my skin was tight and I gain muscle and thickness without even trying this time not so much. so I was wondering how one can tell if they are the real thing. P.S. I'm a female 49 years old small frame about 100lbs. They are blue and yellow without any words inprinted on them.

----------


## Dallas66

They are blue and yellow in blank capsules,

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Omg. No.
I've been using var from vermo for a long time, and have never came across var 20 mg O_o

----------


## Nick147

> Omg. No.
> I've been using var from vermo for a long time, and have never came across var 20 mg O_o


Oxaver is 10 mg, has never been 20. it's quite a decent lab.

----------


## Nick147

> I can purchase 20mg anavar tabs has anyone heard of legit tabs at that dosage? I am not asking for lab names or anything, I just want to know if they can be legit at that dosage.


What's the ulg if you do not mind me asking.

----------


## NumLock

> Has anyone seen these? They are supposed to be 20 mg capsules of anavar ? anyone seen. Got from my deca and primo source. Those are legit. Not sure about the anavar because he its a pill and you cannot inject. Let me know before I give to my boy. Said made by American Pharma
> >


The package is horrible O_o

----------

